# 2012 Challenge 07/52



## Crickett (Feb 12, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week seven:

Love

As usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you. 

Have fun!


----------



## gstanfield (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Crickett, my internet went down with this last snowstorm


----------



## Crickett (Feb 13, 2012)

No problem George I just hope I can participate this week.


----------



## gstanfield (Feb 13, 2012)

me too. I ended up working an extra shift last week which put me behind schedule on the boat I am building so I worked late in the night on my "days off" .... sometimes I think I have too many jobs


----------



## gstanfield (Feb 17, 2012)

Is it true that nobody on this forum is in love or can even find something that reminds them of love?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> Is it true that nobody on this forum is in love or can even find something that reminds them of love?



I really had planned on participating in this but my laptop had other plans in mind. I tried to find a way to post a shot from my phone but can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## Browtine (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll kick it off...  This one says love in so many different ways, for me at least.  And I didn't ask them to do this. I just said, "stand still for a pic". The hug was their idea.


----------



## Browtine (Feb 17, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I really had planned on participating in this but my laptop had other plans in mind. I tried to find a way to post a shot from my phone but can't seem to figure it out.



Email me your shot and I'll post it for you if you can send it from your phone.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2012)

Browtine said:


> Email me your shot and I'll post it for you if you can send it from your phone.



Thanks Chris. I'll send it when I get a chance.


----------



## LureheadEd (Feb 18, 2012)

*Finally...*

Wonderful pic ! True love !!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 18, 2012)

Browtine said:


> I'll kick it off...  This one says love in so many different ways, for me at least.  And I didn't ask them to do this. I just said, "stand still for a pic". The hug was their idea.



Perfect!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 18, 2012)

I LOVE this country and even though some say it's messed up I still can't think of anywhere but in the good old USA that I'd want to live and LOVE


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2012)

Browtine said:


> I'll kick it off...  This one says love in so many different ways, for me at least.  And I didn't ask them to do this. I just said, "stand still for a pic". The hug was their idea.


Your kids are so adorable! 


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I LOVE this country and even though some say it's messed up I still can't think of anywhere but in the good old USA that I'd want to live and LOVE


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 18, 2012)

*Jake loves the playground!*

And I love taking him there!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 19, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I LOVE this country and even though some say it's messed up I still can't think of anywhere but in the good old USA that I'd want to live and LOVE



Very nice Mike!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 20, 2012)

Good ones!  I like all 3 of those!


----------

